# Nachwuchs



## wusi (21. März 2011)

Hallo!

Nachdem zwecks Reinigung das ganze Wasser abgelassen wurde, ist am Wochenende der Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr zum Vorschein gekommen! 
Bei den ersten Sichtungen letzes Jahr sahen sie noch so aus:


 

Nach dem Winter sind sie jetzt doch schon recht schön geworden:


 



 

Wenn sie so schön bleiben und noch brav wachsen, dann sind wir zufrieden. Aber nochmal wollen wir eigentlich keinen "ungewollten" Nachwuchs. Wo sollen denn sonst die ganzen Fische hin??
So, wollte eigentlich nur schnell und stolz unsere schönen Kleinen herzeigen!

lg Markus


----------



## Zacky (21. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hi Markus.

toll

Boah ey, das sind ja auch ganz schön viele. Die sehen bestimmt mal richtig schick aus, wenn die groß sind. Da kannste auf jeden Fall stolz drauf sein.:gratuliere


----------



## wusi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Danke Danke! Wir hoffen das Beste!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Da sind aber wirklich schicke dabei


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hi Markus,

Glückwunsch, Koi-Papa! 

Sind wirklich schöne Koi.


----------



## fbr (22. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo Markus,
da musst Du bald den Teich etwas vergrößern


----------



## wusi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Danke nochmal für die Glückwünsche!

Und die Teichgröße ist noch nicht problematisch. In meinem Teich, der im Profil angezeigt wird, sind jetzt nur die 4 die auf dem letzten Foto zu sehen sind. Also insgesamt sind es jetzt 15 Fische bei mir im Teich. 11 Koi (davon 9 Babies vom letzten Jahr), 2 Goldorfen und 2 Amur.
So, irgendwie verwirrend geschrieben!

Die "Eltern"-Kois und die restlichen Kinder sind im "Teich" meiner Freundin!
Unter Anführungszeichen deshalb, weil es sich hier um etwa 7.000 m³ handelt die permanent mit einer natürlichen Quelle gespeist werden. Also dort haben sie zumindest noch genügend Platz. Aber bleiben dürfen sie trotzdem nicht alle. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte!


----------



## S.Reiner (23. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo und Herzlichen Glückwunsch die sind ja sehr Schön und Fabenfroh  (natürlichen Quelle) Geil das müsste ich auch im Garten haben nee Quelle.


----------



## wusi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Dankeschön!

Und du sagst es, hat schon was so eine Quelle. Die sorgt im besten Fall auch für bis zu 4 Meter Bodensicht. Und ich schätze mal, dass das den Kois auch recht gut gefällt.


----------



## wusi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Wie siehts denn eigentlich auch, kann man da schon etwas bestimmen um welche Art es sich handelt?
Also bei den vieren von unteren Foto die jetzt in meinem Teich gelandet sind? Ich weiß schon, dass die sich 
noch verändern können da sie ja erst so knapp über 10 cm groß sind, aber vielleicht lässt sich der einer oder
andere ja schon bestimmen...
LG


----------



## Dodi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hi Markus,

die dreifarbigen beiden sind Sanke, der rot-weisse ein Kohaku (vermutlich Doitsu, d.h. ohne Schuppen, kann ich aber nicht genau erkennen).
Den anderen kann ich leider nicht genau bestimmen, könnte ein Tancho-Asagi sein bzw. werden.


----------



## chevy wolle (28. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

schöne kois
in welchen monat laichen kois?

wolle


----------



## Dodi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hi Wolle,

bei konstant etwa 18-20° Wassertemperatur, meistens im Juni laichen die Koi.
Kann sogar nochmals im Juli/August passieren. 

Siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4140


----------



## wusi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo Dodi!

Danke, für den Bestimmungsversuch! Mir fällt das irgendwie schwer, da etwas herauszusehen.
Wann die Kois bei uns gelaicht haben und welche Temperatur das Wasser hatte weiß ich gar nicht, das ganze ist eigentlich zufällig passiert. Wir haben dann nur irgendwann eben kleine Fischlein im Wasser gesehen. 
ps: im "Biete"-Unterforum ist ein Beitrag von mir bezüglich der kleinen Kois. Also falls jemand Interesse hat...

Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## wusi (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo!

Ich wollte hier auch mal schnell ein kleines update liefern, wie der Nachwuchs sich so entwickelt hat. Sind nach wie vor sehr schön die Kleinen, und auch schon fleißig gewachsen. Sind teilweise schon bis zu 15 Zentimeter groß. 
Aber doch mehr als ursprünglich angenommen. Sind wohl eher 300 als 150. Aber ernsthaft nachgezählt hab ich nicht!



 

 

 

LG Markus


----------



## wusi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hier noch schnell 2 Videos von den Fischen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5r_-ZTGMBw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RowDe6DLu4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Warum sie wie verrückt zu den Scheiben schwimmen weiß ich nicht, aber so sind sie besser zu sehen.

LG Markus


----------



## wusi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachwuchs*

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal zeigen wie sich meine Koi seit März verändert haben. Sie sind zwar fleißig gewachsen, aber Farbe verloren haben sie auch ordentlich!

Das waren sie im Frühjahr:



 

Und so sehen sie jetzt aus, von links nach rechts:



 

 

 

 

Alle vier haben sich ordentlich verändert, aber besonders der letzte, der ja mal ein Sanke war, ist jetzt nur mehr weiß!
Aber auch der linke wird wohl früher oder später weiß werden denk ich mal. Sein Schwarz hat er schon stark abgelegt, und das Rot am Kopf ist auch schon weniger und vor allem schwächer geworden.
Aber dennoch gefallen sie mir ganz gut, und solange sie munter durch den Teich schwimmen sollen sie die Farben ändern wie ein Chamäleon!

LG Markus


----------

